# rundll32.exe stopped working



## rgpruettjr (Aug 12, 2007)

Is there anyone who knows how to get it repaired through a freeware site. Emailed HP and spent time entering in all the info and got a message that that service was unavailable at that time. Called HP since Vista was preloaded and MicroSoft wouldn't help. Person I contacted sent me a complimentary Re install disk. Great? It came in all right in FRENCH. It is useless. Why do we all get so much run arounds with these big companies. We pay for the software so we should get a disk right? Anyway, I keep gettinig rundll32.exe stopped working. Get pop up screen, close or search on line for answer. When I click search nothing happens. I have tried several FREEWARE repair sites and none live up to there promise. There has to be a place to get help easily especially since I have 10 months on my warrenty.
Please, will someone help me. Can't be that hard to fix a very common error, right?
Rick


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi, welcome to TSF :wave:

Have you scanned your computer for viruses/spyware?
You can do that online with *Panda ActiveScan*.


----------



## rgpruettjr (Aug 12, 2007)

Yes I have scanned and scanned and did all the deletes, repairs, quarantines and nothing has fixed it. Downloaded new file last night to replace old one as one suggested I read said. I am not allowed to delete the file and replace it. That is the only file on the system. I did a search and it was in win\sys32 where it should be. I am owner and system administrator and sometimes Vista won't let me do things saying I am not administrator. I got to Control Panel and go through everything and make sure all my settings are in order. I am getting ready to call HP. Microsoft won't support Vista since it was pre installed. I think that is nonsense. Pay for something you expect to work and when warrenty is still good you expect support. Anyway, still searching and will find out how to fix it. Just did a system restore from before that error started and that didn't fix it. Wish those talented virus writers would spend there time on something usefull instead of hitting us 'little guys'. Thanks for your reply. I will make a note of your site and maybe check it out later. Will of course try the scan you recommended and see it it shows something my other programs missed.
Rick

PS Went to Panda to scan and said Vista is not supported. I hav used Norton, AVG, AVG AntispyWare, AVG Root killer and several other free scans. It is frustrating but I'll get it figured out. Gonna give HP heck for not giving me an install disk when in truth I paid for it. It is on the ticket as paid for. Ain't gonna buy a new car and have half the stuff missing on it. LOL


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Do you mean that the malware keep coming back? If so I think you should follow *these steps*.


----------



## nokayin (Jun 2, 2008)

I think what he means is when he did the system restore to before the problem, the problem is there.

Eg:
July 1st, the error message has never popped up, create a backup from here.
August 1st, error message appears, so return to july 1st with backup
backed up to july first, error message pops up.

So pretty much, the problem stays when everything else goes.

Am I right? I am having the same problem by the way.


----------

